# Minchin having random epic freak-outs



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

One of my rats, Minchin has been having very occasional, but very epic freak-outs for no apparent reason. He'll just be sitting there and all of a sudden he'll start running at full speed around his cage, bumping into everything really hard. It lasts a fairly long time, at least a minute or so, then he'll stop. It's usually not a problem (other than he must be really hurting himself). 

But today he ran out of the cage door, jumped several feet onto the bed, then again onto the floor, ran around in a panic head-butting everything then hid behind a wardrobe for about half an hour and refused to come out. It's really quite scary to watch, because he's obviously so freaked out and doesn't care how much he hurts himself. 

He's usually such a gentle, laid-back rat, he doesn't scare easily at all. And there's no obvious reason I can think of for the freak-outs, no loud noises or sudden movements or anything, and I' pretty sure it's not the other rats (they were sleeping when it happened). So... advice? I'm scared to let him out in case he runs off again, our room isn't rat-proofed and I'm worried he'll do some real damage to himself. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? I don't know if it's psychological or what :/

Anyway, thanks for any enlightenment you can offer <3


----------



## Pudding (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like it's brain related; possibly a tumour? He might have a seizure following the hyper episode he had. :/ Can't really be too sure. How old is he?


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

He's only 8 or 9 months old, not old at all really. Is that something that vets can test for? :/


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

how's his breathing been? if he's struggling for breath he might panic and run around like that.


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

His breathing's fine, he's never had any respiratory problems that I know of. Maybe he's choking on food? He eats really quickly... I dunno, I'm guessing 

And I'm pretty sure he wasn't having seizures, he just hides in a corner then washes himself and he's fine again.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It does sound suspiciously like seizures


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought seizures were more like lying still and convulsing? It's more like he's terrified himself and he'll just do anything to get away, he's running around fine, rather than rolling or thrashing, he just runs into stuff :/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

banksyrat said:


> I thought seizures were more like lying still and convulsing? It's more like he's terrified himself and he'll just do anything to get away, he's running around fine, rather than rolling or thrashing, he just runs into stuff :/


Seizures range from mild to "grand-mal". I have seen seizures like this...

A rat sitting there starts to jerk his paws in the air, like he's pawing the air, his body can rear up a little and it jerks a little as well....then some fall over and some run blindly. 

I have seen really small seizures in my lovely boy Talty...it would start as little tiny movements in his nose, and then move up over his head, then his body would jerk, and he might even snap his teeth (watch their mouths at this stage...a bite during a seizure can be really bad since they have NO clue what they are doing).

Afterwards the rat is very quiet, and may just sit there for awhile, then they groom and toddle off.


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh 
Is there anything vets can do to help?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

banksyrat said:


> Oh
> Is there anything vets can do to help?


when did this start? How old is he? When he starts to run can you get him out of the cage for a better look at what he's really doing?


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

He's only done it twice that I know of, but he could have done it more while we've been out. The second time he ran out of the cage, but he runs so fast you can barely see him, let alone catch him to look at him. 
He's about 8 months old.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What is he like the rest of the time? Calm, quiet, or ?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ugh, stupid No Edit...

is he handleable, friendly, etc?


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah, none of the rats like being handled because they were fairly old when we got them, so never really got used to it. But they're not shy at all, they're fine with being stroked, and they'll climb all over us and in our clothes and they don't get scared ever. 
He's usually really chilled out, he's the dominant one (out of four brothers), but he's really gentle. I've seen another rat pull out a chunk of fur by accident before and he didn't even twitch, so he's usually pretty hardy.


----------

